# My Polaris RZR XP



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I just picked my my '12 RZR XP last week. The goodies I have so far for it are:

SDR cage 

Unisteer power steering
Jettrim seats
Momo wheel
NRG steering wheel quick release with lock
60/40 Comp cut Blasters & front buffs on Douglas black aluminum rims
Lowrance 3500 Global Map GPS
Chevy Tahoe overhead console
TQS 30" spot/flood LED lightbar
TQS 6" flood LED-rear cargo/reverse light
Front bumper with Vision X 8" LED lightbar
Livorsi water temp and oil pressure gauges
Axia Alloy 9" rear view mirror
Smittybuilt onboard air compressor
American Outdoor cooler
2-Mastercraft tool bags
2-Mastercraft storage bags


The system:
ALPINE EX-10 iPod controller
ALPINE XMA-T200FR XM controller
ALPINE XM tuner module TUA-T020XM 
SSV Works sub enclosure (modified to fit 12")
ALPINE PDX-V9 100wX4+500w-sub
ALPINE SPX-17REF 6 1/2" components(bi-amped)
JLAudio 12W1v2-4
Audio Control Three.2 EQ
2-Odessey PC925

more to come...



















First thing to do is to relocate the cluster to where it sould be


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Holder for Lowrance GPS










EQ mounted



















SSV enclosure opened up to fit a 12"










Right side pod I made from my '08 RZR and glassing to meet to sub enclosure





































Felt stretched and ready for resin


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

Cool - off roading with a loud stereo and as many bolt on items as you can throw on it in a week.

What are the plans for week 2?

I suggest painting a Unicorn flying over a rainbow on the hood and sides - JMHO


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

The Unicorn paint scheme was my first idea but I'm going with the second, flat black.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

crnacnac said:


> The Unicorn paint scheme was my first idea but I'm going with the second, flat black.


LOL - nice response.

Gotta admit the RZR's are pretty bad ass.

I have an 05 Ranger, goes anywhere as long as you do not want to get there in a hurry.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Resined, layered up on the inside, and some MarGlass.










Cleaning up the edges










Mocking up for the GPS and the ALPINE EX-10 iPod screen


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cool! lots of custom work going on in here.
We don't see this much at all down here in Aus, so its somewhat of a novelty for me.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Are these street legal? I've seen a 4 person side by side on the streets a few times with 4 people in it.

Jay


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Are these street legal? I've seen a 4 person side by side on the streets a few times with 4 people in it.
> 
> Jay


Not here in Cali. AZ no problem. I will be getting an AZ plate with my friend's address in Lake Havasu so we can cruise out there.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Smoothed out with Rage Gold.
I ended up with 1.02cuft for the enclosure.


----------



## ChevyHHRSS400 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is anything legal in Cali? Well besides marijuana...

They are street legal in Georgia
There is a 4x4 park near UGA campus were they have races etc.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks good so far. I just sold my 2011 RZR 900xp a few weeks ago. Loved that thing. Several of my friends also have them.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

You probably have this under control as you do a lot of custom work and what not, but we painted my full size Blazer with John Deere Blitz Black to achieve the flat/satin black look. It layed very well and looks great. Low maintenance and doesn't chalk and fade due to UV like Hot Rod Flatz or other flattening agent processes.

Plus, at $30 a gallon, you'd be able to shoot your RZR and about 5 more.

BlitzBlack - The real "HotRod Black."

Terrible picture, but this give you an idea


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice work, man. I have respect for a guy that will buy a brand new vehicle and promptly tear it apart.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

InjunV18 said:


> You probably have this under control as you do a lot of custom work and what not, but we painted my full size Blazer with John Deere Blitz Black to achieve the flat/satin black look. It layed very well and looks great. Low maintenance and doesn't chalk and fade due to UV like Hot Rod Flatz or other flattening agent processes.
> 
> Plus, at $30 a gallon, you'd be able to shoot your RZR and about 5 more.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I marglassed in six 1/4-20 bolts into the dash overlay so it can be secured to the dash. 










ABS frame around EQ and marglassed in.










Felt stretched and ready to resin. I will be adding something to the top, just havn't figured it out yet.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

]









Started on headliner










This is the Chevy overhead console I made for my '08 RZR.
The XP has a little radius roof so I will have to modify this one to fit flush.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

There is a dead space inbetween the inner door panels and the outer door skin. I cut out a section the size of a Mastercraft storage bag and flushed it in. I did the same for the passenger side.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

InjunV18 said:


> You probably have this under control as you do a lot of custom work and what not, but we painted my full size Blazer with John Deere Blitz Black to achieve the flat/satin black look. It layed very well and looks great. Low maintenance and doesn't chalk and fade due to UV like Hot Rod Flatz or other flattening agent processes.
> 
> Plus, at $30 a gallon, you'd be able to shoot your RZR and about 5 more.
> 
> ...


Just so you know.... This paint isn't legal in Cali either... 


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

DRTHJTA said:


> Just so you know.... This paint isn't legal in Cali either...


Haha! Love it. Looks like I'll have to ship it my my friend's hose in Havasu, AZ like I ship the Weldwood HHR contract cement

Holder for ALPINE XM Controller


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Gauge pod I made for my '08 RZR


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Blending in headliner to gauge pod and overhead console from my old RZR




























Suspension getting blasted the powdercoated textured flat black










Poylmer airbox seals










DMC Pro Pedal










Hydrographic dipped


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Suspension is back in black










Last fitting before front body plastic goes out for paint










Guidecoat sanded, textured and sprayed with SEM Flat Trim Black




























Sub enclosure total weight-12.5lbs


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

wow -- pretty impressive!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I changed it up from a 12W1v2-4 to a 12W3v3-2.
Cut out a "speaker ring" from 1/2 plexi and added a RGB 8 function led strip attached to the woofer basket.





































Bi-amped





































I also added an RGB strip to the footwell










Also a cool white strip


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

You have fun with this, I'm sure












Respect for your work dude


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Rob


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I wanted to keep the dash as clean as possible so I made brackets to hold all the switches and the volt gauge.










Under hood fuse box and ALPINE XM tuner










Overhead center console fuse box


----------



## 05_NBP_TL (Jun 4, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## Creation (Mar 7, 2012)

Loooooking good. Beautiful custom work.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Adjustable KING 2.0 shocks










The XP be rollin on 12's, straight outta Compton










Texture coated and sprayed flat blake fire extinguisher on a Drake quick release. Tool bag, cooler, and Smittybuilt compressor mounted.



















Heretic Studios LED headlights- spot/flood, 10,000 lumens/pr


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I finished it on this this past Thursday and went to Glamis on Friday. The suspension is almost dialed in.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That thing is just EVIL looking. I like it.

Jay


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Jay.

After putting 240 hours into the build it was nice to finally get to enjoy it.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

wow!! that looks like a lot of fun! Really suprised by it all. I don't see much of that, if at down here. Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, so you take a new vehicle, put in massive hours, plenty of $$, 
and then go for a blast in the dunes? 
EXCELLENT! 
Nice looking work, well done from the look of your photos.
We definitely don't see those in Hong Kong. 
The build log was a good read. Hope you get tons of fun from your ride.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, having a blast in the Dunes.


Some little air in my XP



















And some big air in my friend's Tatum Truck


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks Great and Looks Fun!


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

:thumbsup: Wow, pure awesomeness!!!!

Great looking custom work man, a top-notch professional looking build to a brand new vehicle... very impressive! :bowdown:


----------

